# LED headlight



## Cerl3erus (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey looking to get some new headlights tired of the offwhite already looking for some plug and play ones for factory housings, can anyone recommend a good set that i can get in canada.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

LED headlights are very over heat prone, vary rarely have a reliable way to aim them and get a proper cut off. either do a full HID projector swap or stick with a good bulb like sylvania Xtra vison or silverstar ultra


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> LED headlights are very over heat prone, vary rarely have a reliable way to aim them and get a proper cut off. either do a full HID projector swap or stick with a good bulb like sylvania Xtra vison or silverstar ultra


I don't know what your talking about pandra. many of my buddies and I have led headlights and have never had any overheating problems, even with the some of the cheap ones we tried. I have a set of G7 PHILiPS Lumileds 50W H13/9008 LED Headlight Bulbs. They are marketed under a few names so search around. They are designed as a true conversion bulb, and have the same light output pattern as a halogen bulb, so they work with the factory housing. The philips bulbs can also be adjusted so you can get a clean cutoff. I really like mine. The cree cob aren't bad either. They are brighter but they don't have the adjustment. I wouldn't wast your time and money with the "high performance" halogen bulbs such as the sylvania Xtravision or silverstar ultra.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 20, 2014)

Etec225 said:


> pandrad61 said:
> 
> 
> > LED headlights are very over heat prone, vary rarely have a reliable way to aim them and get a proper cut off. either do a full HID projector swap or stick with a good bulb like sylvania Xtra vison or silverstar ultra
> ...



Any pictures of the cutoff and performance compared to the stock bulbs?


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's the only picture I have of my lights. If you guys are interested in a comparison I could do one.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I made a comparison here. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...tock-halogen-headlight-bulbs.html#post2582433


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I don't know what your talking about pandra. many of my buddies and I have led headlights and have never had any overheating problems, even with the some of the cheap ones we tried. I have a set of G7 PHILiPS Lumileds 50W H13/9008 LED Headlight Bulbs. They are marketed under a few names so search around. They are designed as a true conversion bulb, and have the same light output pattern as a halogen bulb, so they work with the factory housing. The philips bulbs can also be adjusted so you can get a clean cutoff. I really like mine. The cree cob aren't bad either. They are brighter but they don't have the adjustment. I wouldn't wast your time and money with the "high performance" halogen bulbs such as the sylvania Xtravision or silverstar ultra.


ive worked with many LED swaps in wranglers to see them melted away and over heated. im sure if you drive to the DMV and have them test it to D.O.T standards those would fail. a universal bulb wont be made to properly give off the light in the reflector as the OEM bulb. now if it was a specifically made and tuned for bulb in our housing id say sure since then its meant to have the right cut ff


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Etec225 said:


> I made a comparison here. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...tock-halogen-headlight-bulbs.html#post2582433


I'm going to stick the thread you referenced as well as increase the image sizes. You have the correct solution there.


----------

